# Hammocks :)



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So these are the only two hammocks I have made for my girls they have other store bought ones but these are the only two homemade ones.














I would love to see what hammocks everyone else has made.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Those are awesome! I wish I could make hammocks like those! 







This is just a flat piece of fleece but they like it 







Then they have two corner hammocks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

And they are pretty easy to make as long as you can work a sewing machine


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

no need for a sewing machine you can do it by hand like i do but it is soooo much easier and faster with one definitely here's a few examples of what i made i have over 30 handmade made items and it's never enough lol


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Those are all so nice!!

3 of my girls think hammocks are edible items, so now my gang only gets squares of fleece, which I cut small holes in each corner and hang with shower curtain hooks.

Simple, easy & cheep. 8)


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

mameur said:


> no need for a sewing machine you can do it by hand like i do but it is soooo much easier and faster with one definitely here's a few examples of what i made i have over 30 handmade made items and it's never enough lol
> View attachment 58121
> View attachment 58129
> View attachment 58137
> View attachment 58145


I love the white and blue one with the little bow it's so cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Also Mameur you are right you don't need a sewing machine you just need to know how to tie things or use a sewing needle.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michael<3Ben (Jul 15, 2013)

Any chance you sell those things on etsy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Michael
I don't actually those are the only two hammocks I have made haha but there are other people who do.
[color=gray said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/color]


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't actually those are the only two hammocks I have made I know other people on here do


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michael<3Ben (Jul 15, 2013)

??????? What did you say Mitsy?????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michael<3Ben (Jul 15, 2013)

You have a gift, and could make some decent cash with those things.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wubbz (May 21, 2011)

Aww cute! I make my own hammocks and sell some on the side. Here's my girls' cage with one of my sets hung up inside.










Here's one of my latest projects; Cuddle Cups


----------



## Michael<3Ben (Jul 15, 2013)

I would buy a cuddle cup just becauseof the name.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't see your pictures, also thanks  I would look into selling hammocks but I have no idea how to go about doing that online or the costs haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh I can see them now I love the pink set.  also what is the pink basket type thing on the side of your cage?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wubbz (May 21, 2011)

Sorry, my attachments didn't work. Can you see them now? They're a bit fiddly and still a little rough but the rats like them


----------



## Wubbz (May 21, 2011)

On the left? It's a peg basket. You can buy them in most $2 stores all around Aus, and a lot of rat people here use them like hammocks because they're less chewable.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ohh neat I love the look of them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

Mitsy said:


> I love the white and blue one with the little bow it's so cute
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you i like that one too it was actually the first one i made for my girlfriend at the time, i remember spending hours on it since it was done using a sewing needle.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

It's very pretty I love the blue half circles around the hole very creative 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

very nice set wubbz where can i buy a set ?


----------



## Wubbz (May 21, 2011)

The blue and white one you made is so cute! I don't have w website for it, I just advertise them when I have sine made up. I've got another pink set ready to sew up if you want them? I have no idea how much postage to Canada might be, though? Maybe I should buy some peg baskets for you all haha


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

my boys might start hating me if i dress up their cage in pink lol, and sorry thought you were in the area still very impressed with your set!


----------



## Wubbz (May 21, 2011)

Hehehe my boys get pink sometimes =P I've got plenty more fabric if you ever decide you wanted some. =)


----------



## steeve (Jul 9, 2013)

Man I am so jealous of you guys. I have no patience and no skill to make stuff, haha.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

haha it is pretty simple its just knowing what to sew together and where haha you have to plan that part out first.


----------



## rivergirl10 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> I can't see your pictures, also thanks  I would look into selling hammocks but I have no idea how to go about doing that online or the costs haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Idea just popped into my mind as I read that. Maybe go to a locally owned petstore and have them sell them. Or buy to sell them, but I don't know how that would work... We have a small petsore in town that orders stuff locally. Lol just an idea...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wubbz (May 21, 2011)

When I sell my spares, I just advertise them of the forums/facebook pages I am a member of.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

My girls don't really like normal hammocks so I make cubes and box hammocks (picture below). I also make pouches big enough for all 3 girls to cuddle up in during tv time ( picture below).





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Those are super cool - you're all so talented! I just ordered my first hammock from a seller on etsy. Can't wait to get it. Hammocks really brighten up the cage. Plus I think my rats are going to love snuggling in the fleece


----------



## Wubbz (May 21, 2011)

Some of my most recent hammocks


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I love them! Is it hard to make the cuddle cups? I was looking online for a video but they all aren't very clear or easy to fallow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wubbz (May 21, 2011)

Umm.. It's not overly hard but it's time consuming and fiddly. I can't find the guide I used


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

These are all so great! I love seeing everyone's creations. I have an etsy store selling hammocks and the like, but here are a couple of the sets I've made:


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

JLSaufl said:


> These are all so great! I love seeing everyone's creations. I have an etsy store selling hammocks and the like, but here are a couple of the sets I've made:
> 
> View attachment 61042
> 
> ...


I noticed in your first pictures little squares on the ends of the hammocks is that like a tag that you made?


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My 'brammock', lol. All my friends have said I should start buying cheap bras and making more to sell on etsy but I'm not a confident enough seamstress to sell anything I make. Shame too, everyone loves the idea; my rats most of all, they all argue to take their turns sleeping in it! I think they like the motion.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

haha interesting i think i've seen this before possibly from you on another thread. its a neat idea.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> I noticed in your first pictures little squares on the ends of the hammocks is that like a tag that you made?


Yep, I buy the printable fabric at Joanns and just made labels using the address label template in Word. They end up costing about $4 for 120 labels.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

That's neat haha I never thought of something like that before for making tags.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Here are some that I made for a friend, she has a hammock sewing business in France.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

The little picture on them is cute and they look really fancy for being printed onto fabric


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Mitsy! Yeah I posted about it back in April, I think it was. Best idea I ever had, haha; they love it so much.


----------

